# خلاص ابليس



## مـلـحـد (6 مايو 2010)

اهلا وسهلا اعزائي
سؤالي اليوم دائما كان يراودني حين كنت مؤمن 
لم لا يخلص ابليس ايضا ؟؟
اليس هو ايضا خليقة الرب و الانسان خليقته ايضا ؟
الانسان اخطئ اخطا و ابليس ايضا 
الانسان يخلص و ابليس لا 
لماذا ؟؟
الا ترون ان ابليس قد ظلم ولو اعطيت له فرضة مثل الانسان لتاب هو ايضا ؟؟ ​


----------



## asmicheal (6 مايو 2010)

مـلـحـد قال:


> اهلا وسهلا اعزائي​
> سؤالي اليوم دائما كان يراودني حين كنت مؤمن
> لم لا يخلص ابليس ايضا ؟؟
> اليس هو ايضا خليقة الرب و الانسان خليقته ايضا ؟
> ...





:download:

الشيطان تبعا لعقيدتى المسيحية 
ملاك بل رئيس ملائكة 
من رتبة الكاروبيم 
اى الممتلئون اعينا 
و
ملائكة جمع ملك او ملاك 
ملاك= بالعبرى واليونانى = رسول مرسل لابلاغ رسالة 


+خلقت الملائكة فى اليوم الاول (تكوين 1:2)استندا على طبيعتهم النورانية 
على انة ليس ما يمنع من ان يكونوا قد خلقوا قبل تكوين العالم كما يرى القديس غريغوريوس الثيؤلوغوس 

+طبيعة الملائكة :
1- للملائكة طبيعة عاقلة واعية عارفة ، يدرك الملاك جميع الاشياء ويحيط بدقائق الامور على حقيقتها دفعة واحدة اى بلا تدرج كما هو الحال فى الانسان 
الا ان معرفة الملائكة معرفة قاصرة ومرتهنة بحدود وظائفهم واعمالهم فى السماء
ولا يعرفون الا بقدر ما يطلعهم اللة من معرفة 
الا ان معرفتهم تفوق معرفة البشر نظرا لقربهم من اللة وطبيعتهم الروحية 


2- للملائكة طبيعة خالدة فلا يموتون 

+اعداد الملائكة لا تحصى لكثرتهم 


+الملائكة الاشرار :يبدوا ان الملائكة جميعا دخلوا امتحانا لا نعلم اين ومتى وكيف؟
لكن نتيجة الامتحان فصلوا لفريقين ملائكة ابرار وملائكة اشرار تحت قيادة سطانئيل 
والذى كان من رتبة الكاروبيم (جمع كروب )
وهى رتبة عالية خدمتها مخصصة للعرش الالهى مباشرة 


+لا توجد توبة للملائكة الاشرار اذ لطبيعة الملاك العاقلة الواعية العارفة وحرية الارادة وصحة التقدير العقلى فالملائكة لا تخطى فى الفهم 
فان مال احدهم الى طريق الشر فليس عن خطا فى التقدير او الادراك بل عن اصرار وقصد


فالملاك لا يندم عن خطا ارتكبة 
ولا يتحول عن الطريق الذى سلكة 
ولا يتذبذب بين الخير والشر 
اذ بارادة الملاك الكاملة بميل لاحد الطريقين 

+مصير الشيطان وكل اتباعة النار الابدية 

+الشيطان لة :
1- قوة مادية هائلةاذ لم يجردة اللة من قدراتة كرئيس ملائكة 
ولكن قوة الشيطان فى حدود ما يسمح بة اللة 

2- قوة الشيطان المعنوية هائلة متى سمح لة الانسان وانقاد لعروضة الشريرة 
3-هدف الشيطان اشاعة الفوضى واحلال الانقسام بين الناس
4- الشيطان لة صفات العناد والمثابرة والدهاء وعدم التخاذل والخجل والتراجع 
5- يمكنة التخفى والخداع واليقظة والسهر 


ولا يقهر الشيطان الا الاتضاع 
والتمسك بالملك المسيح ليحارب تلك الحروب عنا 
اذ محارباتنا ليست مع جسد انما مع اجناد الشر وقواتة الشريرة 
وللرب حرب مع عماليق من دور لدور 





المرجع:

الكتاب العميق القصير الرائع (السماء ) 
للانبا يؤانس اسقف الغربية المتنيح 

من صفحة 83 الى صفحة 110


كذلك 

(1)              الشيطان ارتكب الإثم عمدا وأصر علي عناده
(2)      لم يخطئ عن ضعف فلم يكن هناك من يغويه أو يخدعه ولم يكن له جسد كأجسادنا، يدفعه إلي الشهوة بل هو روح قوي
(3)              لم يقدم توبة 
(4)      الملائكة الأشرار الذين سقطوا لم يكن سقوطهم بتوارث الخطية لأنهم لا يتزوجون ولا يزوجون – بل أخطأوا فعلا
(انظر علم اللاهوت ج2 ص 120 طبعة 1936، سنوات مع أسئلة الناس لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث ج2 ص71 السؤال رقم 32 بعنوان: هل يمكن أن يخلص الشيطان ؟ لا يمكن مت 25: 41، رؤ20: 10 ، مت8: 29، مبادئ العقائد المسيحية : مراجعة وتقديم الأحبار الأجلاء نيافة الأنبا دوماديوس ، ونيافة الأنبا موسى ص 32 بعنوان: لماذا لم يفيد الله الشيطان حينما سقط؟)
(*الخلاصة*: الشيطان أخطأ عمدا وليس عن ضعف جسدي، لم يكن هناك من يغويه أو يخدعه، أصر علي عناده ولم يقدم توبة، لم يكن سقوط الملائكة بتوارث الخطية)


----------



## geegoo (6 مايو 2010)

*بعد الاجابة الرائعة للأخت asmichael 
دعني أسألك ...
**ماذا يفيد خلاص الشيطان من عدمه في مصيرك أنت ؟؟؟*​​​


----------



## صوت الرب (6 مايو 2010)

مـلـحـد قال:


> اهلا وسهلا اعزائي
> سؤالي اليوم دائما كان يراودني حين كنت مؤمن
> لم لا يخلص ابليس ايضا ؟؟
> اليس هو ايضا خليقة الرب و الانسان خليقته ايضا ؟
> ...


أهلا بك عزيزي و أهلا بكل تساؤلاتك
خطية أبليس مختلفة عن خطية آدم
أبليس هو نفسه بنفسه وجد الخطية
هو لوحده أراد عصيان الرب بإصرار نابع من ذاته
و لهذا لا يوجد طريق للخلاص و للعودة له
.
أما الإنسان فلاحظ أنه لم يكن يريد معصية ألله
و لكن إبليس ألح كثيرا على آدم و حواء ليأكلا من الشجرة
بل و خدعهما و أوهمهما 
فالإنسان بطبيعته يحب ألله و لا يريد عصيانه
و لكن بوجود مصدر للشر ينغرى الإنسان و يوقع بالخطية
فلهذا نستطيع أن نقول أن
خطية الإنسان ليست نابعة من ذاته إنما
هي من السماع لإبليس و لهذا 
يصح للإنسان الخلاص عكس إبليس
فالإنسان يخلص عندما يبتعد عن إبليس
و لكن إبليس يجب أن يبتعد عن نفسه ليخلص !!!!
و هذا مستحيل


----------



## muslum (6 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> (1) الشيطان ارتكب الإثم عمدا وأصر علي عناده
> 
> (3) لم يقدم توبة
> 
> (*الخلاصة*: الشيطان أخطأ عمدا وليس عن ضعف جسدي، لم يكن هناك من يغويه أو يخدعه، أصر علي عناده ولم يقدم توبة، لم يكن سقوط الملائكة بتوارث الخطية)


 
رد جميل جدا... أرجو من الأصدقاء المسيحيين تقبل مداخلتي 

و للاظافة ابليس أبى و استكبر وعصى الخالق... أخذته العزة و الكبر و قال "أنا خير منه خلقتني من نار و خلقته من طين" وكان لك عدو يدفعك للخطيئة لتيدخل الناس معه في النار .

**********************


----------



## asmicheal (6 مايو 2010)

muslum قال:


> رد جميل جدا... أرجو من الأصدقاء المسيحيين تقبل مداخلتي
> 
> و للاظافة ابليس أبى و استكبر وعصى الخالق... أخذته العزة و الكبر و قال "أنا خير منه خلقتني من نار و خلقته من طين" وكان لك عدو يدفعك للخطيئة لتيدخل الناس معه في النار .
> 
> ...


 

:download:

لا توجد توبة للملائكة اخ مسلم 

لان الشيطان على معرفة نسبيا كاملة بالنسبة للانسان 
كذلك اخطا بكامل معرفة لكامل العقوبة 
فلما يتوب 


وهو يرى انة كامل الصواب بخطائة 

واضافة ايضا اخ مسلم 

جهنم طبقا لعقيدتى المسيحية 
لم تخلق للبشر 

لان اللة يريد الكل الكل يخلصون والى معرفة اللة يقبلون 


بل جهنم اوجدها اللة اصلا كعقوبة لابليس وكل جنودة 

ولان الانسان منحة اللة ارادة حرة 
فالبعض اراد الشر 
وسار تحت سلطان ابليس 
لذا فسيحظى بنفس مصيرة 
جهنم والنار الابدية


----------



## muslum (6 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> لا توجد توبة للملائكة اخ مسلم
> 
> ...


 
جميلة مداخلاتك تدل على رقي للحوار و سعة صدر لتقبل الرأي الآخر.. و ارجو ان يتقبل الأصدقاء المشرفين مداخلاتي مثلك.

كتبت من منطلق عقيدة إسلامية ************لا مجال لوضع أي أستشهادات غير مسيحيه*
*لإن كنت تريد هذا فلترسله للأخ ملحد بالخاص أو تواصل معنا علي الأقل بالمنطق فقط ................ المشرف*


----------



## muslum (6 مايو 2010)

على كل خلينا نشوف رد الصديق لملحد... و لا نخرج عن الموضوع

*و أعتذر إن خرجت عن الموضوع الأصلي*​


----------



## mo'men (6 مايو 2010)

*************************
*هذا القسم بل والمنتدي ككل ليس لعرض وجهة النظر الأسلاميه سواء تتفق مع المسيحيه أو تحتلف*
*الأخ ملحد يسأل في قسم أسئله وأجوبه مسيحيه *
*ونحن نجيب من منطلق إيماننا ............................ حرر بواستطي Twin*


----------



## Twin (6 مايو 2010)

*أخ ملحد تمت الأجابه من قبل الأخوه *
*ولم بأختصار*
*لا توبه للشيطان .... لأنه أخطأ من ذاته وكانت خطيته هي العظمي أمام الرب -الكبرياء-*
*ومكرهة الرب كب متشامخ القلب وهو كذلك*
*أما الإنسان فهو أيضاً أخطأ وعليه العقاب وتم بالموت وبالعذاب وبالألم كما هو موضح في سفر التكوين -قصه السقوط- الي أن أتي رب المجد يسوع وحرر الإنسان لأنه سقط بغوايه أبليس فهو المضلل والكذاب وأبو الكذب*
*ولذلك لا مجال للمقرانه بين الإنسان والشيطان في أي شئ *

*وهنا ...... في أنتظار ردك *​


----------



## مـلـحـد (7 مايو 2010)

twin قال:


> *
> وهنا ...... في أنتظار ردك *​


*

اعتذر فعلا على ضيق الوقت 
لكني اعدكم بالتواجد اكثر خلال فترة العطلة اي الصيف
شكرا جميعا على الردود*


----------



## muslum (7 مايو 2010)

*أهلا بالصديق ملحد كيف حالك؟*



*شكرا على المعلومة بعدم تواجدك دائما ...
 انا شخصيا بانتظار عودتك وردودك*​


----------



## مـلـحـد (7 مايو 2010)

صوت الرب قال:


> أهلا بك عزيزي و أهلا بكل تساؤلاتك
> ل


شكرا عزيزي على الترحاب 


> خطية أبليس مختلفة عن خطية آدم
> أبليس هو نفسه بنفسه وجد الخطية
> هو لوحده أراد عصيان الرب بإصرار نابع من ذاته
> و لهذا لا يوجد طريق للخلاص و للعودة له



عزيزي كيف تقول ان ابليس هو نفسه بنفسه اوجد الخطية لم افهم 
هو اخطا لكنه لم يوجد اي خطية
الانسان ايضا اخطا و كان مصيره مثل مصير ابليس اللا ان الرب اعد الخطة ( التي تقولون انها معدة في الابن قبل خلق الخليقة حتى ) 
فلم لا تكون الكفارة للجميع لابليس و للبشر و بعد ذلك يبلها من اراد من البشر و من الملائكة الساقطين و ليرفضها من يرفضها حين ذلك 


> أما الإنسان فلاحظ أنه لم يكن يريد معصية ألله
> و لكن إبليس ألح كثيرا على آدم و حواء ليأكلا من الشجرة
> بل و خدعهما و أوهمهما
> فالإنسان بطبيعته يحب ألله و لا يريد عصيانه
> ...


يمكنني ببساطة ان اقول انا ايضا ان ابليس لم يرد معصية الرب هو ايضا 
لكنه توجد افكار اخرى اغوته و ربما شيطان آخر قام باغوائه لمادا ؟؟
لانه خليقة الرب و طبعا الرب لن يخلق فيه الشر لان الرب كامل القداسة 
فمن اين سياتي الشر في ابليس اذن ؟؟ لابد ان الرب قد خلق فيه الشر 
لانه من اين سياتيه الشر مادام قد خلق على صورة الاله و الاله لا يعرف الشر و الخطئية 
هل فهمت كلامي ؟ 
شكرا


----------



## مـلـحـد (7 مايو 2010)

شكرا عزيزي مسلم على الرد و صدق محبتك 
في الاسلام النظرية حول الشيطان ... كيف ساقولها ؟؟؟
قمة المهزلة و المسخرة لن اتطرق لها هنا طبعا ربما في وقت آخر في الساحة الاسلامية 
geegoo


> بعد الاجابة الرائعة للأخت asmichael
> دعني أسألك ...
> ماذا يفيد خلاص الشيطان من عدمه في مصيرك أنت ؟؟؟


في الواقع الاخت لم تجب على تساؤلي فقط كلام كوبي باست لا علاقة لنا به 
اما جوابا على سؤالك 
فانا لا اعترف بوجود الشيطان الكائن الشيطاني منبع كل الشرور و منبع كل الشر بالمطلق 
فقط طرا هذا التساؤل ببالي الكثير من المرات حينما كنت مؤمنا 
كيف يفكر الرب بالبشر و لا يفكر بالشيطان و ملائكته اليس بالحري ان يكون الخلاص و التوبة للخاطئ الاول ؟


----------



## muslum (7 مايو 2010)

عزيزي لم اقل هذا قط... هذا رد للأصدقاء المسيحين أما أنا  فإني مسلم و ردودي مختلفة عنهم... عندنا إذا إبليس تاب و طلب المغفرة سيغفر له إن شاء الله ذلك.


----------



## muslum (7 مايو 2010)

المعذرة لم أرى ردك ...و انا بالانتظار ان شاء الله ذلك​


----------



## مـلـحـد (7 مايو 2010)

twin قال:


> *أخ ملحد تمت الأجابه من قبل الأخوه *
> *ولم بأختصار*
> *لا توبه للشيطان .... لأنه أخطأ من ذاته وكانت خطيته هي العظمي أمام الرب -الكبرياء-*
> *ومكرهة الرب كب متشامخ القلب وهو كذلك*
> ...


ردك عزيزي يشبه رد الاخ صوت الرب 
في اعتقادي لا ارى ما تقولنه منطقيا فكيف يكون الشيطان اخطا من ذات نفسه و لا توجد اي فكرة او اي شيطان قد اغواه
كيف سيخطئ زهرة بنت الصبح ملاك الرب الاول و هو قد خلقه الرب و هو رئيس الملائكة ؟؟
ان كان الانسان بضعغه خلق على صورة الثالوث فكيف سيكون رئيس الملائكة اذن ؟؟ 
ما يقوله الايمان المسيحي يتعارض مع ما تقولنه الان 
لان الرب القدوس لا يعرف الشر  و هو ليس شرير و لا خاطئ و طبعا هو الخالق و لا يخلق الخليقة بالخطية بل يخلقها بدون خطية 
اذن فمن اين جاء تفكير ابليس الشرير من اين سياتيه هذا التفكير ان لم يكن شيطان آخر قد اغواه هو الاخر 

بخصوص خطية الشيطان ... الكــــــبرياء .. !!
يا عزيزي و ما الاشد خطورة الكبرياء و محاولة الارتقاء ام المعصية المباشرة
مادام الانسان و ابليس خطاة يجن ان تكون فرص التوبة لكليهما 
شكرا


----------



## مـلـحـد (7 مايو 2010)

ثم اريد ان اضيف ان شيئا 
تصوروا انه لو كان هناك خلاص لابليس هو ايضا و كل ملائكته
طبعا فهذه المخلوقات هي ذكية كما يقول الكتاب فسوف تختار التوبة و الخلاص و الملكوت بكل تاكيد و لن تختار الموت الابدي 
فتخيوا اذن الابدية حينها بدون عقاب فقط الملكوت للجميع للبشر و لابليس ايضا ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مايو 2010)

> عزيزي كيف تقول ان ابليس هو نفسه بنفسه اوجد  الخطية لم افهم
> هو اخطا لكنه لم يوجد اي خطية


خطأ عزيزي

لأنه لم يوجَد خطية قبله ولم يوجد مؤثر عليه لكي يخطيء !!!

فمن اين جاءت ؟؟



> الانسان ايضا اخطا و كان مصيره مثل مصير  ابليس



خطأ
الإنسان أخطأ ولكن مصيره لم يكن كمصير ابليس بتاتا

فإبليس منذ سقوطه تم الحكم عليه ابديا بالموت
أما الأنسان فعندما أخطأ فوعده الله بنفسه انه سوف يفديه وأن موته مجرد وقت وسيمر

فما علاقة هذا بذاك ؟



> اللا ان الرب اعد الخطة ( التي تقولون انها  معدة في الابن قبل خلق الخليقة حتى )


وهذا النصف من الجملة يناقض نصفها الأول ...



> فلم لا تكون الكفارة للجميع لابليس و للبشر و *بعد ذلك* يبلها *من اراد* من  البشر و من الملائكة الساقطين *و ليرفضها* من يرفضها حين ذلك



ما ظللته بالاحمر هو مفتاح الخطأ

إذ أن ابليس اساسا منذ البداية لم يكن لديه خيار لكي يخطيء ولذا الآن لا يوجد لديه خيار لكي يتوب ويرجع !
أما الإنسان فكان أمامه أن يخطئ أو ان يظل بارا ( نسبيا ) ولكنه أختاااااار الخطأ ولذا فإن البشر لهم لهم الأختيااااار في الرجوع او التمادي في الخطأ





> يمكنني ببساطة ان اقول انا ايضا ان ابليس *لم يرد* معصية الرب  هو ايضا



يمكنك ان تقول ذلك ولكنك لا يمكنك أن تحمي تلك المقولة منطقيا حتى !
لأنك ببساطة أخطأ حين قلت لفظ " *لم يرد*  " فهو اساسا لم يكن لديه كفتين للإختيا بينهما بل كان محاط بالبر ولم يكن له معرفة الا بالقدوس ( الله ) فمن اين دخلت الخطية هذه ؟؟؟
دخلت بخطأه




> لكنه توجد *افكار اخرى *اغوته و *ربما شيطان آخر* قام باغوائه لمادا ؟؟



من اين جاءت تلك الـ " أفكار أخرى " ؟؟؟ 
إذذا كان كل الموجود هو القدوس يهوه والملائكة مثله !!!!!

وكيف هناك " شيطان آخر " ؟؟ وهو اساسا السقطة كانت مرة واحدة ؟؟؟
وبعدها تم ننويج الملائكة بالكرامة والشياطين بالهلاك !!!




> لانه خليقة الرب و طبعا الرب لن يخلق فيه الشر لان الرب كامل القداسة


صحيح



> فمن اين سياتي الشر في ابليس اذن ؟؟



منه نفسه 
=
من داخله
=
لأنه لم يكن يرى ألا الذي هو اعظم منه وهو الله فإرتكب الخطية التى كانت امامه وهي التكبر على الله نفسه 




> لابد ان الرب قد خلق فيه الشر



وكيف لكلي القداية ان يخلق شئ ليس فيه ؟
ألم تقل منذ قليل


> لانه خليقة الرب و طبعا الرب لن يخلق فيه الشر لان الرب  كامل القداسة




​


----------



## peter88 (7 مايو 2010)

ربنا احب البشر فوق مستوى محبته للملائكة يا اخ ملحد
لان البشر خلقهم الله على صورته ومثاله كما نؤمن
يعني واخدين من صفات ربنا على مستوي صغير طبعا فالكمال لله وحده

بل الملائكة خلقوا لخدمة البشر
فالله لما خلق الكون... خلق كل حاجة جاهزة ومعدة تماما 
ثم خلق الانسان ليسكنها ويتمتع بخلقته

بالنسبة للطبيعة:
الملائكة ارواح....
اما البشر جسد وروح وعقل


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مايو 2010)

> طبعا فهذه المخلوقات هي ذكية *كما يقول الكتاب *فسوف تختار  التوبة و الخلاص و الملكوت بكل تاكيد و لن تختار الموت الابدي



الشاهد لو سمحت ؟
​


----------



## مـلـحـد (7 مايو 2010)

Molka Molkan


> فإبليس منذ سقوطه تم الحكم عليه ابديا بالموت
> أما الأنسان فعندما أخطأ فوعده الله بنفسه انه سوف يفديه وأن موته مجرد وقت وسيمر
> فما علاقة هذا بذاك ؟


و هذا هو موضوعي
لم تكون الكفارة للانسان و الشيطان لا 
اليس ظلم في ابليس ؟؟؟؟؟


> ما ظللته بالاحمر هو مفتاح الخطأ
> إذ أن ابليس اساسا منذ البداية لم يكن لديه خيار لكي يخطيء ولذا الآن لا يوجد لديه خيار لكي يتوب ويرجع !
> أما الإنسان فكان أمامه أن يخطئ أو ان يظل بارا ( نسبيا ) ولكنه أختاااااار الخطأ ولذا فإن البشر لهم لهم الأختيااااار في الرجوع او التمادي في الخطأ


عزيزي ما تقوله متناقض 
كيف لا يكون لابليس الخيار ؟؟ اذن فمن اختار اذن الارتقاء فوق الاله ؟؟؟ من اختار الخطية اليس ابليس ؟؟ اذن فكيف تقول انه لا خيار له 
الابليس مثل الانسان تماما الاثنان كانت لهما الارادة الحرة و الخيار التام 
والاثنين اختارا معصية الاله 


> من اين جاءت تلك الـ " أفكار أخرى " ؟؟؟
> إذذا كان كل الموجود هو القدوس يهوه والملائكة مثله !!!!!
> 
> وكيف هناك " شيطان آخر " ؟؟ وهو اساسا السقطة كانت مرة واحدة ؟؟؟
> ...


اذن يا عزيزي ملخص كلامك هو ان الرب هو من خلق الشر في ابليس اليس كذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

تقول ان الشر جاء من داخله
يعني ان الشر موجود في داخله بمعنى انه خلق و هو شرير اذن فالرب مسؤول على شره !!!
لانه لا يعقل ان يكون قد ابتكر الشر من نفسه و بنفسه وسط يهوه كما تقول 



> وكيف لكلي القداسة ان يخلق شئ ليس فيه ؟
> ألم تقل منذ قبل
> لانه خليقة الرب و طبعا الرب لن يخلق فيه الشر لان الرب كامل القداسة


نعم هذه معضلة اتمنى حلها 
كيف تقول ان الشيطان اوجد الشر نفسه بنفسه 
و لكنه في نفس الوقت مخلوق على الخير و الخير فقط و لا شيء دون الخير 
فالحل الوحيد هو ان الرب من اوجد بداخله الشر لانه لا يعقل ان يوجده الشيطان بنفسه لانه هو نفسه خليقة الرب


----------



## مـلـحـد (7 مايو 2010)

peter88 قال:


> ربنا احب البشر فوق مستوى محبته للملائكة يا اخ ملحد
> لان البشر خلقهم الله على صورته ومثاله كما نؤمن
> يعني واخدين من صفات ربنا على مستوي صغير طبعا فالكمال لله وحده
> 
> ...



تقول ان الرب احب البشر فوق مستوى محبته للملائكة
يعني افهم من كلامك ان الرب غير عادل و يحب نوع على نوع آخر 
اليس كذلك 
اترى لهذا السبب يوجد خلاص للانسان و ابليس لا يوجد له خلاص ؟


----------



## peter88 (7 مايو 2010)

فى فيديو جميل شفته على النت
بيقولك ان الشر هو غياب الخير
زى بالظيط الضلمة!!!!!!!!!!
الضلمة ملهاش وجود اساسا
لكنها هى مجرد غياب النور....


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (7 مايو 2010)

*



			اذن يا عزيزي ملخص كلامك هو ان الرب هو من خلق الشر في ابليس اليس كذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

تقول ان الشر جاء من داخله
يعني ان الشر موجود في داخله بمعنى انه خلق و هو شرير اذن فالرب مسؤول على شره !!!
لانه لا يعقل ان يكون قد ابتكر الشر من نفسه و بنفسه وسط يهوه كما تقول
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


واضح انك مش بتفهم غير اللي انت عاوز تفهمه فقط

يا عزيزي الرد من الاخوة واضح

خطية ابليس جائت من داخله
هو بدأ التفكير في الشر

اما آدم فالخطية جائت من خارجه
باغواء ابليس

لذلك حكم الله علي ابليس بالموت الأبدي لأنه كان مصدر الخطية

أما آدم فوعده بالفداء لمحبته له
لأن آدم هو كإنسان يحمل ضعف بشري و يحتاج لقوة الله
لأنه لم يفكر في الشر بل اغراه الشيطان بالشر

فهمت ولا نقول كمان؟

ابليس فكّر بالشر في داخله
آدم لم يفكر بالشر في داخله*


----------



## peter88 (7 مايو 2010)

هو عادل فاحب الخليقة اللى خلقها على صورته ومثاله 
اكتر من محبته للخليقة المسخرة لخدمة البشر


----------



## peter88 (7 مايو 2010)

الملائكة مش يساووا البشر...
الملائكة فى مرتبة اقل من البشر اساسا


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (7 مايو 2010)

*عزيزي الملحد انا عندي لك سؤال يلح علي منذ فترة ان اسأله للملحدين*
*سأسأله لك رغم خروجه عن الموضوع لكن فضولي يقتلني*​ 
*الانسان الملحد الذي لا يعتقد في وجود اله للكون*
*لماذا يتعب نفسه في اقناع الآخرين بهذا الفكر؟*
*ما الفائدة التي يعتقد انه يفيد بها الآخرين؟*​ 
*يعني اذا شخص مسيحي بيدعي للمسيح .. فالهدف ان يجعل الآخر ينعم بالحياه الأبدية*
*..................................*​ 
*اما الملحد فلا أري مبرر لدخوله في مثل هذا النقاش و اقناع الآخر بفكرته*
*فهي فكرة لا تفيد شئ .. فلماذا تهتم بالمناقشة فيها؟*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 مايو 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> *عزيزي الملحد انا عندي لك سؤال يلح علي منذ فترة ان اسأله للملحدين​*
> *سأسأله لك رغم خروجه عن الموضوع لكن فضولي يقتلني*​
> *الانسان الملحد الذي لا يعتقد في وجود اله للكون*
> *لماذا يتعب نفسه في اقناع الآخرين بهذا الفكر؟*
> ...


 
سئلته نفس السؤال وحياتك قبل كدا يا جيسوس صن وحياتك


----------



## peter88 (7 مايو 2010)

وافكار الملحد برضو يا جيسس سن هى موجودة فى عقله...
وبالرغم من انه لا يراها .... عنده مبدأ ان كل ما لا يراه فهو غير موجود!!!!!
اذا يا اخ ملحد افكارك غير موجودة...!!!!!!!!!
وبالتالى انت لا تفكر وبالتالى سوري يعنى انت غير عاقل!!!!!!!!!!!

والا اوصفلى شكل الفكرة فى دماغك شكلها ايه او حجمها ايه مثلا...!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## مـلـحـد (7 مايو 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> *
> 
> 
> فهمت ولا نقول كمان؟
> ...



ولكن سيفكر بالشر في داخله و هو مخلوق بدون اي شر بمعنى اخر هو مخلوق ملاك رئيس الملائكة خلقه يهوه القدوس فاين سياتيه هذا الشر من داخله ؟؟؟
كيف سياتيه الشر ان لم يع الرب نفسه في داخله الشر 
اليس ساطانوئيل هو خليقة الرب و الرب لم يخلقه اللا ملاك طاهر شان باقي الملائكة فمن اين سياتيه الشر اذن ؟؟؟؟؟ 

هذا السؤال المباشر كفيل على الرد على الموضوع برمته


----------



## peter88 (7 مايو 2010)

الشر هو غياب الخير يا ملحد
كما ان الضلمة هى غياب النور.....

طيب اوصفلى ايه هى الضلمة وجت منين
وانا اوصفلك ايه هو الشر وجه منين!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

حلو كده؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مـلـحـد (7 مايو 2010)

peter88 قال:


> الشر هو غياب الخير يا ملحد
> كما ان الضلمة هى غياب النور.....
> 
> طيب اوصفلى ايه هى الضلمة وجت منين
> ...



يعني ما افهمه من كلامك 
انه لا وجود حقيقي لكائن اسمه الشـيـطان ؟؟؟ 
و ان الشر هو غياب الخير الذي هو غياب الاله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مايو 2010)

> و هذا هو موضوعي
> لم تكون الكفارة للانسان و الشيطان لا
> اليس ظلم في ابليس ؟؟؟؟؟



في الحزء الذي أنت اقتبسته يوجد الرد !!!



> فإبليس منذ سقوطه تم الحكم عليه ابديا بالموت
> أما الأنسان فعندما أخطأ فوعده الله بنفسه انه سوف يفديه وأن موته مجرد وقت  وسيمر
> فما علاقة هذا بذاك ؟



لأنه لم يكن له إغواااء 




> كيف لا يكون لابليس الخيار ؟؟ اذن فمن اختار اذن الارتقاء  فوق الاله ؟؟؟



من قال أنه اختار الإرتقاء حتي تسألني ؟؟؟

هذه هى الخطية ذاتها وليست الإختيار

أنت تخلط بين السقوط واختيار السقوط !!!



> من اختار الخطية اليس ابليس ؟؟ اذن فكيف تقول انه لا خيار  له



لا ابليس لم يختار الخطية لأنه اساسا لم يكن هناك خطية ليعرفها ومن ثم يختارها او يرفضها !!!
ولذهذا قلنا انه أوجد الخطية بخطأه !!!

لأن الذي كان متاح له الوحيد هو الله القدوس وبالرغم من ذلك أراد ان يكون مثله !!!

فهو لم يكن قبله خطية بل هي نفسها الخطية !!




> الابليس مثل الانسان تماما الاثنان كانت لهما الارادة الحرة و الخيار التام



هذا الكلام انا فندته لك حق تفنيد وقتلته لك
فليس ذنبي أنك لا تتكلم بالحق وبالتالى تتكلم بالباطل وبالتالي فمنطقك ضعيف جدا !




> والاثنين اختارا معصية الاله



أعجزت عن الإثبات حتى تلقي الكلام بالإرسال !!! ؟



> اذن يا عزيزي ملخص كلامك هو ان الرب هو من خلق الشر في  ابليس اليس كذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



بل أن لكي تصنع الشوربة تضع الماء بجانب الفرخ فى الحلة !!

انت بتهزر معايا ؟؟

فين انا قلت كدة ؟؟؟

انت ضعيف جدا



> يعني ان الشر موجود في داخله بمعنى انه خلق و هو شرير اذن  فالرب مسؤول على شره !!!



نقول : ثور 
يقول لي : احلبه !!!

في حد جاب سيرة ان الشيطان خلق الشر ؟؟؟
اساسا الشر هو عدم فعل الخير فكيف يخلق شئ هو اساسا نقيد لشئ !!

انت ملحد ؟؟؟ متأكد ؟؟



> لانه لا يعقل ان يكون قد ابتكر الشر من نفسه و بنفسه وسط يهوه كما تقول



قدم رأي منطقي ولا تقول لا يعقل !!

فأنه لا يعقل ايضا 
ان 
1+1 = 2 فلماذا لا تساوي 84 ؟؟؟




> نعم هذه معضلة اتمنى حلها


هذه معضلة بالنسبة لك وانا بينت لك من داخل كلامك تناقضه التام !!!!



> كيف تقول ان الشيطان اوجد الشر نفسه بنفسه



عن طريق عدم البقاء في القداسة ..



> و لكنه في نفس الوقت مخلوق على الخير و الخير فقط و لا شيء دون الخير



مين اللى قال كدة ؟؟؟

خلي بالك
كلامي موزون تماما بالحرف

لا تتكلم على لساني
اقتبس ما قلته

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مايو 2010)

> انه لا وجود حقيقي لكائن اسمه الشـيـطان ؟؟؟



لو فهمت كدة تبقي مش ملحد



> هو مخلوق ملاك رئيس الملائكة خلقه يهوه القدوس فاين سياتيه  هذا الشر من داخله ؟؟؟



ابسطها لك عشان باين عليك مش فاهمها لسه

الضلمة بتيجي ازاى ؟؟؟

*رد على السؤال دة تحديدا !!*

​


----------



## peter88 (7 مايو 2010)

الشيطان ملاك وسقط يا عم
انا بكلمك عن الشر نفسه.....
انت ملخبط كده ليه!!!!!!!!!!!
الشيطان كائن موجود...
الشر مش كائن موجود!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twin (7 مايو 2010)

مـلـحـد قال:


> اما جوابا على سؤالك
> فانا لا اعترف بوجود الشيطان الكائن الشيطاني منبع كل الشرور و منبع كل الشر بالمطلق
> فقط طرا هذا التساؤل ببالي الكثير من المرات حينما كنت مؤمنا
> كيف يفكر الرب بالبشر و لا يفكر بالشيطان و ملائكته اليس بالحري ان يكون الخلاص و التوبة للخاطئ الاول ؟


* لا إله الا المسيح*

*يعني أنت أصلاً لا تؤمن بوحود الشيطان ولا تعترف به أذاً لماذا تستفسر عن شئ ليس له وجود في عقلك .... أمرك غريب يا عزيزي*

*ولكن بما أنك لا تؤمن بوجوده أذاً فمن أين الشر الموجود بالعالم وموجود بداخلك ؟*
*هل من الله الذي أنت لا تؤمن بوجوده أيضاً *
*الله القدوس البار وأنت تعلم هذا وقد ذكرته أعلاه !*
*أذاً من أين جاء هذا الشر*

*أخي أنت تناقض نفسك وتحاول أن تنتصر علي إيمانك الشخصي أياً كانت خلفيتك *
*فأنت لو بالفعل ملحد فكيف لك الوقت لتفكر في أمور لا تؤمن بها *
*ولو كنت ملحد لكنت تركت كل هذه الأفكار وأنتبهت لحياتك ووقتك وتمتعت*
*لأنك اليوم تعيش وغداً يتموت وستنتهي *
*فلماذا مضيعه الوقت*​*نصيحه .....*​*لو كنت ملحد فعلاً ومؤمن بأفكارك وأعتقداتك*
*فلتغلق هذه الصفحه الأن *
*وأذهب لحياتك ولا تفني وقتك الثمين في تفاهات*

*كن رجلاً حقيقياً وأتخذ قرار غلق الصفحه ولا تعود مجدداً لمثل هذه الامور .... كن رجلاً*
*ولكن بأستمرارك أنت تثبت عكس ما تقول وبالتالي أنت تكذب علي نفسك وهنا أعتقد أن لك توبه *​


----------



## Twin (7 مايو 2010)

*الرجاء .........*
*عدم الأنزلاق وراء أشياء لن تبني ولن تفيد*
*ولا داعي للتكرار وللجدال ....*
*الأجابه أنتم أوصلتموها كاملة من منطلق إيماننا ..... فلماذا التطويل ومضيعه وقتكم*​


----------



## fredyyy (7 مايو 2010)

*معلش أخي توين *

*إسمحلي بالمشاركة *

*فلن ُأناقش صاحب السؤال  ... لكن سأضع آيات من كلمة الله *

*إن شرط الغفران لمحو الخطايا هو التوبة . كما في الآية التالية *
اعمال الرسل 3 : 19 
*فَتُوبُوا* وَارْجِعُوا *لِتُمْحَى خَطَايَاكُمْ* لِكَيْ تَأْتِيَ أَوْقَاتُ الْفَرَجِ مِنْ وَجْهِ الرَّبِّ. 

​*ولقد كانت الفرصة أمام الشيطان ليتوب عند أقدام المسيح *

*ولم يفعل ... فكيف يغفر الله للشيطان ... والنص شاهد على ذلك *

*وكفانا قولا *
*كان يجب أن يفعل الله ....... ولم يفعل *
متى : 8 
29 وَإِذَا هُمَا قَدْ صَرَخَا قَائِلَيْنِ: «*مَا لَنَا وَلَكَ* *يَا يَسُوعُ ابْنَ اللَّهِ*؟ *أَجِئْتَ إِلَى هُنَا قَبْلَ الْوَقْتِ لِتُعَذِّبَنَا؟*»
30 وَكَانَ بَعِيداً مِنْهُمْ قَطِيعُ خَنَازِيرَ كَثِيرَةٍ تَرْعَى. 
31 *فَالشَّيَاطِينُ* *طَلَبُوا* إِلَيْهِ قَائِلِينَ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ تُخْرِجُنَا *فَأْذَنْ* لَنَا أَنْ نَذْهَبَ إِلَى *قَطِيعِ الْخَنَازِيرِ*». 
32 فَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «امْضُوا». فَخَرَجُوا وَمَضَوْا إِلَى قَطِيعِ *الْخَنَازِيرِ* وَإِذَا قَطِيعُ الْخَنَازِيرِ كُلُّهُ قَدِ انْدَفَعَ مِنْ عَلَى الْجُرْفِ إِلَى الْبَحْرِ *وَمَاتَ فِي الْمِيَاهِ*. ​ 
*الشياطين كان لها فرصة للحديث الى المسيح *

*ولم تطلب التوبة بل إختارت أن ُتميت الخنازير بدلاً من أن تتوب*
*
هل يوجد إنسان يجرؤ أن يطلب عن الشيطان الغفران ... والشيطان نفسة لم يفعل ؟

أيها الانسان إهتم لنفسك ولخلاصك أولاً ... فالشيطان يُهمه موتك 

فإن الله كليِّ العدل ... ولا غفران بعد الموت 

*​​​


​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 مايو 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *أيها الانسان إهتم لنفسك ولخلاصك أولاً ... فالشيطان يُهمه موتك *
> 
> *فإن الله كليِّ العدل ... ولا غفران بعد الموت *
> 
> ...


 

*صح تمام*

*و لو انت ملحد اوي بلاش تتعب نفسك و تفكر و تناقش في خلاص الشيطان و فرحه الملايكه *

*انت ناسي انك قولت لنا في مشاركات سابقه انه لو العلم اتقدم اكتر في اوروبا هيعالجوا المتدينين كانهم مرضي نفسيين و مرضي الوهم* 

*و طالما احنا مرضي الوهم فلماذا تناقشنا في الوهم* 

*بدون مكابره اخي مع جزيل احترامي ليك بجد* 

*بدون مكابره* 

*انت لسه بتفكر في الايمان و الغيبيات* 

*طبعا هتقولي لا و هتكابر* 

*بس صدقني انت بتفكر حقيقي* 

*عموما ربنا بيحبك و بيديك الفرصه طوووووووووووول ما انت عايش و فيه نفس في صدرك* 

*و هو مش ظالم *

*لانه بيشرق بشمسه علي الصالحين و الابرار و بيمطر علي الظالمين و الاشرار* 

*و لا مؤاخذه سوري انا هحط ليك ايه من كلمه الله* *لانها مفيده برضه*



[Q-BIBLE]اعمال الرسل 14
15 «أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ لِمَاذَا تَفْعَلُونَ هَذَا؟ نَحْنُ أَيْضاً بَشَرٌ تَحْتَ آلاَمٍ مِثْلُكُمْ نُبَشِّرُكُمْ أَنْ تَرْجِعُوا مِنْ هَذِهِ الأَبَاطِيلِ إِلَى الإِلَهِ الْحَيِّ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاءَ وَالأَرْضَ وَالْبَحْرَ وَكُلَّ مَا فِيهَا 
16 الَّذِي فِي الأَجْيَالِ الْمَاضِيَةِ تَرَكَ جَمِيعَ الْأُمَمِ يَسْلُكُونَ فِي طُرُقِهِمْ 
17 مَعَ أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَتْرُكْ نَفْسَهُ بِلاَ شَاهِدٍ - وَهُوَ يَفْعَلُ خَيْراً يُعْطِينَا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ أَمْطَاراً وَأَزْمِنَةً مُثْمِرَةً وَيَمْلأُ قُلُوبَنَا طَعَاماً وَسُرُوراً». 
[/Q-BIBLE]


*و بدل ما تفكر في خلاص الشيطان و مصيره *
*نفكر في نفسنا احنا لان الشيطان كما قال عنه يسوع المسيح *
*الكذاب و ابو الكذاب و كان قتالا للناس منذ البدء و لم يثبت في الحق لانه ليس فيه حق*

*فكر في كلامه هتلاقيه خلاصه و عصاره الكلام عن الشيطان* 

*لم يثبت في الحق لان ليس فيه حق* 

*المفروض نحب نفسنا شويه عن كدا و نهتم بافضل ما ليها و ناخد النصيب الصالح* 

*مش كدا ولا ايه* 

*تحياتي لك* 

*سلام المسيح*


----------



## Twin (8 مايو 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *معلش أخي توين *
> 
> *إسمحلي بالمشاركة *
> 
> ...



*ربنا يبارك حياتك أخي الحبيب *
*وأنا لم أقصد بتنبيهي عدم المشاركه *
*ولكني قصدت عدم الأنزلاق وراء أشياء لا تبني*
*فالأخ غير مؤمن أصلاً بها الأشياء فلماذا التواصل*
*هو لن يأتي ليسأل عن خلاص نفسه *
*هو أتي ليجادل بأمور أصلا لا تعنيه *​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (8 مايو 2010)

*


مـلـحـد قال:



ولكن سيفكر بالشر في داخله و هو مخلوق بدون اي شر بمعنى اخر هو مخلوق ملاك رئيس الملائكة خلقه يهوه القدوس فاين سياتيه هذا الشر من داخله ؟؟؟
كيف سياتيه الشر ان لم يع الرب نفسه في داخله الشر 
اليس ساطانوئيل هو خليقة الرب و الرب لم يخلقه اللا ملاك طاهر شان باقي الملائكة فمن اين سياتيه الشر اذن ؟؟؟؟؟ 

هذا السؤال المباشر كفيل على الرد على الموضوع برمته 

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا عزيزي لا يوجد شئ اسمه الشر بالمفهوم المطلق

الشر دا مجرد تصنيف للفعل

يعني الله لم يخلق اليمين و اليسار
لكن احنا صنفنا الاماكن يمين و يسار

بالمثل الله لم يخلق الشر و الخير

لكن احنا صنفنا الاعمال الصالحة و سميناها خير
و صنفنا الاعمال السيئة و اسميناها شر

ابليس اراد ان يكون عالما بعلم الله و تكبّر و عصي الله
هذا فعل سئ .. يصنف علي انه شر

لكن البليس لم يفعل شئ اسمه شر بداخله
هو فقط تكبر و اصابه الغرور

هذا هو ما نسميه نحن الشر

فهمت ولا نقول كمان؟​*


----------



## مـلـحـد (31 مايو 2010)

عدت مجددا 
شكرا اعزائي على الرد 
شكرا Jesus Son 261 على الرد 



> لكن البليس لم يفعل شئ اسمه شر بداخله
> هو فقط تكبر و اصابه الغرور


تعبيرك هذا كمثل الذي قال 
ساغيب عنكم ثلاثين يوما و ليس شهرا 
لا اعرف لم تدققون في مثل هذه الامور التافهة و تتركون صلب الموضوع المطروح 
يا زميل ما الفرق بين فعل الشر و ما قام به ابليس من تكبر و غرور ضد الرب ؟؟ 
وكيف تكتب ردا لتشرح نفس الشيء مرتين ؟؟




> هذا هو ما نسميه نحن الشر


نعم و هذا ما اسميه انا ايضا الشر و نتفق جميعا على انه هو الشر 
فما فائدة تفسيرك للشر ؟؟

لكن من جهة اخرى فانت تقول 



> لكن البليس لم يفعل شئ اسمه شر بداخله
> هو فقط تكبر و اصابه الغرور


لن تختلف معي ان قلت لك ان اول من فعل الشر هو ابليس و هو اصل الشر
و ان الرب خير و لا يقوم بالافعال السيئة
فلتتفضل و تجاوبني عن سؤالي المطروح 
من اين جاء الشر الى ابليس لكي يفكر يتلك الفكرة ان يصبح احسن من الرب ؟؟
ان كان الرب هو منتهى الخير فبالتالي خليقته ( من بينها الملائكة التي ينتمي اليها ابليس ) هي خيرة هي الاخرى 
فمن اغوى الشيطان و اقنعه بتلكف الفكرة حتى يقوم بها ؟؟​


----------



## mohib allah (31 مايو 2010)

مـلـحـد قال:


> لن تختلف معي ان قلت لك ان اول من فعل الشر هو ابليس و هو اصل الشر
> و ان الرب خير و لا يقوم بالافعال السيئة
> فلتتفضل و تجاوبني عن سؤالي المطروح
> من اين جاء الشر الى ابليس لكي يفكر يتلك الفكرة ان يصبح احسن من الرب ؟؟
> ...


 

*#################*

*(وجهة نظر اسلامية)*

*لا يسمح بوجهات النطر الإسلامية لأنها تتعارض مع محبة الله.*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (31 مايو 2010)

*



			عدت مجددا 
شكرا اعزائي على الرد 
شكرا jesus son 261 على الرد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عفوا




			ساغيب عنكم ثلاثين يوما و ليس شهرا 
لا اعرف لم تدققون في مثل هذه الامور التافهة و تتركون صلب الموضوع المطروح 
يا زميل ما الفرق بين فعل الشر و ما قام به ابليس من تكبر و غرور ضد الرب ؟؟ 
وكيف تكتب ردا لتشرح نفس الشيء مرتين ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


كتبت هذا لأشرح نفس الشئ الذي لم تفهمه انت
كل ما اقصده ان الشر لم يخلق
الشر وجد في داخل ابليس
ابليس أوجد الشر .. ولم يخلقه
لأن هناك فرق بين الخلق و الايجاد
ما المشكلة اذا؟




			من اين جاء الشر الى ابليس لكي يفكر يتلك الفكرة ان يصبح احسن من الرب ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ابليس أوجد الشر
تقدر تقول ان ابليس اخترع الشر




			ان كان الرب هو منتهى الخير فبالتالي خليقته ( من بينها الملائكة التي ينتمي اليها ابليس ) هي خيرة هي الاخرى 
فمن اغوى الشيطان و اقنعه بتلكف الفكرة حتى يقوم بها ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لم يغوي الشيطان أحد
الفكرة نبعت من داخله
لأنه اذا كان أحد اغوي الشيطان كما ان الشيطان اغوي الانسان
لوجب فداء الشيطان و خلاصه أيضا

لكن الشيطان هو من أوجد الشر

توفيرا لسؤالك القادم .. و هو : كيف اوجد ابليس الشر

ايجاد الشر ليس نتيجة لخلق الشر
لأن الشر لا وجود له

بل الشر الذي أوجده ابليس هو عدم فعل الخير الذي يريده الرب

أي ان الشر هو : عدم فعل الخير , أو التوقف عن فعل الخير

الله خلق الخير و خلق كل شئ كاملا
أما ابليس فاختار انه لا يريد الخير
اختار ابليس التوقف عن الخير و التصرف الصحيح

و الخير او الصواب هو طاعة الله
ابليس رارد ان يتوقّف عن فعل الصواب و الخير الذي هو طاعة الله
فتم تصنيف ذلك و تسميته شرّا

و بمعني آخر ايضا للاحتياط

الله خلق الطاعة
و اعطل حرية للكل
الشيطان اختار عدم الطاعة
فسمّي هذا شر

و نعود الي مفهومنا الأول

الشر هو غياب الخير

اذن الاجابة علي سؤال : من أغوي الشيطان
هي : اختياره لأن لا يطيع الخير
وصلت؟​*


----------



## أَمَة (31 مايو 2010)

مـلـحـد قال:


> عدت مجددا ​


 


يا أخي *ملحد* 
عدت مجددا ويا ليتك لم تعد لأن بعودتك لم تأتي بدرر ولا بجواهر.​ 
تكبر ابليس على الله عندما كان ملاكا بسبب الحكمة والبهاء الذي أعطاه اياه الخالق:​ 
حزقيال 28:
17 قَدِ *ارْتَفَعَ قَلْبُكَ لِبَهْجَتِكَ*. *أَفْسَدْتَ حِكْمَتَكَ لأَجْلِ بَهَائِكَ*. *سَأَطْرَحُكَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ *​ 
ونسي أنه مخلوق فأراد أن يكون فوق الله الذي خلقه فانحدر الى الهاوية.​ 
أشعيا 14:​ 
*13 وَأَنْتَ قُلْتَ فِي قَلْبِكَ: أَصْعَدُ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ. أَرْفَعُ كُرْسِيِّي فَوْقَ كَوَاكِبِ اللَّهِ وَأَجْلِسُ عَلَى جَبَلِ الاِجْتِمَاعِ فِي أَقَاصِي الشِّمَالِ. *
*14 أَصْعَدُ فَوْقَ مُرْتَفَعَاتِ السَّحَابِ. أَصِيرُ مِثْلَ الْعَلِيِّ. *
*15 لَكِنَّكَ انْحَدَرْتَ إِلَى الْهَاوِيَةِ إِلَى أَسَافِلِ الْجُبِّ.*
​ 

والصفة المشتركة بين ابليس والملحد هي الكبرياء. ​وكلمة ملحد في قاموس "الباحث العربي" تعني: ​ 
العادِلُ عن الحق المُدْخِلُ فيه ما ليس فيه. ​ 
وهذا الوصف ينطبق على الشيطان الذي بكل سهولة يقنع المتكبرين من البشر بأن الله غير موجود، وبهذا قد عدل عن الحق *لأنه أكثر واحد يعرف أن الله موجود*، ولا داعي لأثبات ذلك من الكتاب المقدس.​ 






مـلـحـد قال:


> لا اعرف لم تدققون في مثل هذه الامور التافهة و تتركون صلب الموضوع المطروح ​


 
لماذا عدت لمناقشة أناس يدققون في "امور تافهة".

أصلي الى الله أن يتفقدك برحمته لتعود الى معرفة الحق.


----------



## مـلـحـد (31 مايو 2010)

*بعيدا عن الكلام العام الشخصي *
*ساحاول وضع ما هو موجود في الكتاب المقدس يعني وجه النظر الصحيحة للامور *​ 
*1- الملائكة مسيرة و ليست مخيرة كما جاء في العبرانيين *
*14 أَلَيْسَ جَمِيعُهُمْ أَرْوَاحًا خَادِمَةً مُرْسَلَةً لِلْخِدْمَةِ لأَجْلِ الْعَتِيدِينَ أَنْ يَرِثُوا الْخَلاَصَ! (العبرانين 1 : 14)*​ 
*2-الشيطان نفسه تم اغوائه هو الاخر كما جاء في حزقيال *
*15 أَنْتَ كَامِلٌ فِي طُرُقِكَ مِنْ يَوْمَ خُلِقْتَ حَتَّى وُجِدَ فِيكَ إِثْمٌ.*​

*اذن فالملائكة  هي مسيرة و ليست مخيرة و هي ايضا كاملة ابليس كان كامل حتى وجد فيه الشر كما يقول الكتاب *​ 
*فمن يا ترى الذي اوجد الشر في الشيطان ؟؟؟ *​​


----------



## dimitrios (31 مايو 2010)

أخي ملحد أنا ملحد سابق,
إن قلت لك لن تصدقني و خصوصاً إذ كان عمرك ما يزال صغيراً.
أولاً يا حبيبي الكتاب المقدس هو كتاب للخلاص فلا يمكنك أن تأتي و تقتطع منه ما يحلوا لك من مقاطع و تضعها مفسراً إيها على زوقك.
يا أخي هناك سببين لوجودك في هذا المنتدى إما أنك لست مقتنع بإلحادك و مازلت تبحث 
إيما أنك هنا لإرضاء شهواتك بأنك تضع تسائلات و تظن أنك تشكك بها نفوس ضعيفة.

أنا سأقول لك يا أخي شيء واحد المحبة تبني أما العلم فينفخ.

مشكلة الشيطان أولاً و أخيراً هي مشكلة كل شخص منا!
يظن أنه قادر بعقله المخلوق أن يصل إلى كل شيء و يفهم كل شيء.
مشكلة الشيطان ليست أنه سقط فقط مرة واحدة بل إصراره على أن يسقط ملائكة آخرين و يسقط الإنسان أيضاً.

تقول أن الشيطان مسير يا أخي إن كنت أنت الضعيف الذي لا يعرف شيءً من أسرار الخلق تتكلم بحرية عن الخالق فكيف يكون الشيطان مسير و أنت مخير؟ لا تضيع الموضوع و تدخل بنظريات الخلق و ما إلى ذلك من تفاهات.

الإنسان أولاً و أخيراً هو مدعو للخلاص و الطريق مرسوم له بكتاب الخلاص الكتاب المقدس الذي ليس كتاب علمي و لا تاريخي و لا فلسفي بل هو كتاب حياة كل حرف به مكتوب بوحي من الله.

أخي ملحد نصيحة لك قبل أن تفكر بخلاص إبليس فكر بخلاص نفسك
الله محبة
سلام و محبة


----------



## مـلـحـد (31 مايو 2010)

The one message
ما اقصده يا عزيزي هو ما هو موجود في الكتاب المقدس في سفري العبريين و حزقيال 
بان الملائكة بما فيها الشيطان الملاك السابق ,, الملائكة هي مسيرة و ليست مخيرة 
وان الشيطان لم يوجد الشر و لم يخلقه بل هو الاخر قد وجد فيه 


sigma
ماذا تقصد يا عزيزي انك ملحد سابق ؟ هل كنت ملحد من خلفية اسلامية ام مسيحية ؟؟
لتفتح موضوعا عن الحادك ان اردت 


> تقول أن الشيطان مسير يا أخي إن كنت أنت الضعيف الذي لا يعرف شيءً من أسرار الخلق تتكلم بحرية عن الخالق فكيف يكون الشيطان مسير و أنت مخير؟ لا تضيع الموضوع و تدخل بنظريات الخلق و ما إلى ذلك من تفاهات.


عزيزي ليس انا من يقول 
بل الاصحاح الاول في العبرايين من يقول ذلك 
و اعذرني فانا افهم ما هو مكتوب بطريقة مباشرة وواضحة 
14 لا! فليس الملائكة إلا أرواحا خادمة ترسل لخدمة الذين سيرثون الخلاص.
اي ان الملائكة ما هي مخلوقة اللا للخدمة ليس كالانسان المخلوق لتمجيد الرب و الفوز بالحياة الابدية فالملائكة ما هي اللا خادمة لا شيء تفعله سوى تلبية طلبات الرب و فعل طلباته 



> الإنسان أولاً و أخيراً هو مدعو للخلاص و الطريق مرسوم له بكتاب الخلاص الكتاب المقدس الذي ليس كتاب علمي و لا تاريخي و لا فلسفي بل هو كتاب حياة كل حرف به مكتوب بوحي من الله.


يجب ان يدعى ابليس للخلاص هو الاخر 
ثم من قال اني ارى في الكتاب المقدس كتاب علمي او فلسفي 
انا فقط انقل ما اجده مكتوبا بسلالة فيه


----------



## نغم (31 مايو 2010)

مـلـحـد قال:


> *ثم من قال اني ارى في الكتاب المقدس كتاب علمي او فلسفي *
> *انا فقط انقل ما اجده مكتوبا بسلالة فيه*


 
اتمنى ان تسأل نفسك هذا السؤال وتقولبكل صراحة لنفسك 

هل انا فعلا ملحد؟
لماذا ابحث فى الكتاب المقدس ؟


----------



## fredyyy (31 مايو 2010)

مـلـحـد قال:


> لا اعرف لم تدققون في مثل هذه *الامور التافهة* و تتركون صلب الموضوع المطروح ​
> فلتتفضل و تجاوبني عن *سؤالي المطروح* ​


 


*إننا لم نتكلم عن أمور تافهة *

*لكننا نجيب على أسئلتك بكل إحترام *

*فرجاء إبداء الاحترام في المقابل لكل الأخوة المشاركين *

*سؤالك المطروح لم ننساه وأجبنا عليه وهو خلاص إبليس ( كما لخَّصته في عنوان السؤال )*

*وكانت الإجابة واضحة :*




fredyyy قال:


> *إن شرط الغفران لمحو الخطايا هو التوبة . كما في الآية التالية *
> اعمال الرسل 3 : 19
> *فَتُوبُوا* وَارْجِعُوا *لِتُمْحَى خَطَايَاكُمْ* لِكَيْ تَأْتِيَ أَوْقَاتُ الْفَرَجِ مِنْ وَجْهِ الرَّبِّ.
> 
> ...


 






مـلـحـد قال:


> *من اين جاء الشر الى ابليس لكي يفكر يتلك الفكرة ان يصبح احسن من **الرب ؟؟*​
> *فمن اغوى الشيطان و اقنعه بتلك الفكرة حتى يقوم بها ؟؟ *​





*هنا نأتي إليك بقانون الله عن الفكر ... والفكر له إرتباط وثيق بالخطية *
أمثالٌ 24 : 9 
*فِكْرُ الْحَمَاقَةِ* *خَطِيَّةٌ* وَمَكْرَهَةُ النَّاسِ الْمُسْتَهْزِئُ. 

​*إذاً خطيته تمت حين فكَّر بحماقة ( قائلاً في قلبه )*
إشعياء 14 : 13 
وَأَنْتَ *قُلْتَ فِي قَلْبِكَ*: 
أَصْعَدُ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ. أَرْفَعُ كُرْسِيِّي فَوْقَ كَوَاكِبِ اللَّهِ 
وَأَجْلِسُ عَلَى جَبَلِ الاِجْتِمَاعِ فِي أَقَاصِي الشِّمَالِ. 
​***************************************************
*أخيرًا رجاء عدم الخروج عن الموضوع *

*خلاص إبليس ... ومن أين أتاه الشر *

*هذا يكفي للموضوع الواحد ................... المشرف *


----------



## مـلـحـد (31 مايو 2010)

شكرا فيدي على الرد
اسف ان كنت قد تطاولت في الكلام 



> هنا نأتي إليك بقانون الله عن الفكر ... والفكر له إرتباط وثيق بالخطية
> أمثالٌ 24 : 9
> فِكْرُ الْحَمَاقَةِ خَطِيَّةٌ وَمَكْرَهَةُ النَّاسِ الْمُسْتَهْزِئُ.
> 
> ...



عزيزي انت هنا لا تجيب عن تساؤلي البتة
فتساؤلي يقول ما الذي دفه ابليس الى التفكير في ما فكر فيه و ليس نتائج افعاله
اتمنى الاجابة من احد الاخوة


----------



## أَمَة (1 يونيو 2010)

جاري كتابة رد نهائي لملحد
يغلق الآن


----------



## مـلـحـد (1 يونيو 2010)

اتمنى ان لا يغلق الى الابد 
ارجوكي افتحيه مرة اخرى حين تنتهين ليكون الباب مفتوحا للجميع


----------



## أَمَة (1 يونيو 2010)

مـلـحـد قال:


> *بعيدا عن الكلام العام الشخصي *
> 
> *ساحاول وضع ما هو موجود في الكتاب المقدس يعني وجه النظر الصحيحة للامور *​


 
من أنت لتكون وجهة نظرك هي الصحيحة وأفكارك وأقوالك تتخبط في الجملة الواجدة؟

قُلْتَ *بعيدا عن الكلام الشخصي **وفورا *ادعيت أن لديك *وجه النظر الصحيحة **للامور.*




مـلـحـد قال:


> *1- الملائكة مسيرة و ليست مخيرة كما جاء في العبرانيين *
> *14 أَلَيْسَ جَمِيعُهُمْ أَرْوَاحًا خَادِمَةً مُرْسَلَةً لِلْخِدْمَةِ لأَجْلِ الْعَتِيدِينَ أَنْ يَرِثُوا الْخَلاَصَ! (العبرانين 1 : 14)*​


 

 العبرانيين لم تقل أن الملائكة مسيرة. أنت من فسرتها وفقا لما يخدم أفكارك.

*كَوْنُ الملائكة **أرواحا خادمة مرسلة الى الخدمة *لا تعني بأي حال من الأحوال انها مسيرة.

*الخادم يملك عقلا وفكرا قادرا على العصيان والتمرد. *
 





مـلـحـد قال:


> *2-الشيطان نفسه تم اغوائه هو الاخر كما جاء في حزقيال *​
> *15 أَنْتَ كَامِلٌ فِي طُرُقِكَ مِنْ يَوْمَ خُلِقْتَ حَتَّى وُجِدَ فِيكَ إِثْمٌ.*​


 

أين قال حزقيال أن الشيطان تم اغواءه؟؟؟
هل كلمة *وُجِدَ* *=* *أغوى*
​


مـلـحـد قال:


> *اذن فالملائكة هي مسيرة و ليست مخيرة و هي ايضا كاملة *​
> ​​


​ 
*إستنتاج خاطئ وساقط.*

*كَامِلٌ فِي طُرُقِكَ  لا تعني الكمال المطلق.*

*الكمال المطلق للخالق وحده*.​ 



مـلـحـد قال:


> * ابليس كان كامل حتى وجد فيه الشر كما يقول الكتاب *
> *فمن يا ترى الذي اوجد الشر في الشيطان ؟؟؟ *​​




* وُجِدَ الذهبُ في المناجمِ.... من يا ترى أوجده؟ *

كبرياء ابليس أوجد الشر فيه.

وكبرياءك أوجدك حيث أنت.
​


----------



## أَمَة (1 يونيو 2010)

مـلـحـد قال:


> اتمنى ان لا يغلق الى الابد
> ارجوكي افتحيه مرة اخرى حين تنتهين ليكون الباب مفتوحا للجميع


 

 هذا القسم اسمه "*الأسئلة والاجوبة المسيحية*" للرد على السؤال و توضيح العقيدة المسيحية بدون نقاشات ولا مجادلات فيما نؤمن به كمسيحيين. 

إذا كان الله أعطاك *حرية الإرادة لتقبله أو ترفضه*، فمن نحن لنلزمك.

*يغلق الموضوع نهائيا*


----------

